# Switch n go flatbed



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

10 foot switch n go flat bed. Mint condition 2000.00 [email protected]


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Buying one of the fancy new ones? Need to find a buyer for my old EB11 so I can get one too!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What's different with the new ones?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's different with the new ones?


They're not old.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's different with the new ones?


Old ones the headboards are boxed in like a dumpster, and only have burnouts in the middle (can't see anything over your shoulder, only straight back). The new one will be way more aerodynamic, and have way better visibility plowing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wizardsr said:


> Old ones the headboards are boxed in like a dumpster, and only have burnouts in the middle (can't see anything over your shoulder, only straight back). The new one will be way more aerodynamic, and have way better visibility plowing!
> View attachment 171811


Meh.....don't care aboot looking like a dumpster.

If'n I move over, I can see over my shoulder. Or I can check the mirrors.

It's on a '98 F800, aerodynamics is the least of my worries.

Never plow with the flatbed...it's either the dump box with UTG *HYDRAULIC* spreader or the 1500 gallon sprayer.

Flatbed is fur hauling quipment. Or materials--sod, pallets of stone, etc.

As little as we use it, it Shirley isn't worth upgrading.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh.....don't care aboot looking like a dumpster.
> 
> If'n I move over, I can see over my shoulder. Or I can check the mirrors.
> 
> ...


What does Shirley have to do with it.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> What does Shirley have to do with it.....


Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh.....don't care aboot looking like a dumpster.
> 
> If'n I move over, I can see over my shoulder. Or I can check the mirrors.
> 
> ...


Yes rear admiral, everyone uses their trucks differently. For me the new bed is a win! I plow with a flatbed, sometimes have an ATV or blowers on it, most of the time I'm clearing out apartments, it's empty. Being able to see over my shoulder is a big deal at several of my accounts.


----------

